# Correct Westfield G519 Kickstands. more than one?



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 8, 2020)

Gentlemen, 

 In my quest for the correct kickstand for my 1944 G519 restoration I have seen several different models used.  The predominate one appears to me the style that Serge used in his restoration thread of his Westfield G519.   It is the same as the one that I have recently acquired for my restoration.  That being said, there is another style that I have seen on some "military bicycles".  I use that term loosely, as I don't know if some are real authentic G519's or tributes, recreations, or clones.  

While sorting thru a box of kickstands, "not mine",  several days ago I pulled all of the kickstands that were similar to what I already have on other Westfields of the same era.  Two that are pictured here are very similar, but have a patent number stamped on them, and, they are OD.  One is complete with mounting hardware, one without.

Have any of you seen this exact model, if so, on what, and what would you value them at?  

Thanks in advance'

Andy


----------



## bike (Nov 8, 2020)

why not show the patents?


----------



## Mercian (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi All,

Well, patent 1934299, which is clearly stamped on both stands, isn't for a stand.

Patent 1984299 is, however, so it looks like they were stamping the wrong number on it throughout production (which invalidates the protection of the patent, though that's a bit late now!).

It's the well known Berry Cohen patent for a kick stand.

As far as I'm aware (and I have been known to be wrong - ask my Girlfriend (-: ), these were not fitted as an original item on Columbia G519.

That said, we know that some Huffman G519 came with alternative kickstands, but not this type (@HUFFMANBILL  knows more about this, I think).

So there is a small possibility that some of these stands could have been supplied either as spares, or limited substitute on the bikes if the standard type became scarce. But it is only a possibility, and there is no known example of it, or paperwork for it.

I would always be happier with the 'Standard' type, since there are lots of examples of it.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello;
I have never seen original mounted on G519.
Personally, , i think they are postwar civil, but this is my opinion.
Some phosphatants over time age poorly and turn greenish
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello Adrian and Serge,

Thank you both for the great information and documentation.  It's funny that they stamped the wrong number throughout the entire production.  I am also suspect to it being postwar as I have the same kickstand in silver on my 1945 civilian Westfield Columbia w/o the pat. number.  I will be using the "Standard Type" on my restoration.  

Best regards to the both of you,
Stay safe and healthy,

Andy


----------

